# Party Boats.



## nnj surfcaster (Dec 17, 2003)

I KNOW THE WEATHERS HAS BEEN AGAINST US BUT HAS ANYONE GONE OUT??? I HAVEN'T RALLY HEARD ANY REPORTS EXCEPT AL RESTORI'S.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings nnj surfcaster!

Most weekends have been a blowout with Nor'Easters making their way up the coast. If you can get out in the middle of the week, tog fishing has been good per Lou Rodia's reports. The Atlantic Coast has been closed to sea bass fishing for the month of December, which hurt a lot of boats that depend on sea bass as their prime target. I hate to see all those boats targeting tog. They're not as prolific as the sea bass. But the closure was necessary because a lot of boats targeted sea bass all summer when weakfish runs didn't materialize. Ling fishing has been very poor the past few years, which puts more pressure on the sea bass. Cod, pollock, and hake are rarely seen anymore. Some boats are still jigging stripers and blues....


----------



## nnj surfcaster (Dec 17, 2003)

And Happy Holiday back at ya and thanks Jake. 
I always go on the boats during the week, too nutsy on weekends. I want to try and get to the beach one more time though....get that striper with my name on it....oh dream on Paul
Later Jake thanks again


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings nnj surfcaster!

I saw one good report in Lou Rodia's column in the last three weeks:

Brielle: THe Jamaica II will sail 12 hr. Mudhole wreck open boat trips at 5:00 am Wednesdays, Saturdays, and Sundays. Clams produced a mix of big ling, blackfish, pollock and sea bass. Ling to 5 lbs. and blackfish to 12 lbs dominate catches. One wreck produced 25 pollock to 10 lbs. High hooks included Jim Householder, Pt. Pleasant (24 ling, 4 blackfish, 3 pollock, 1 cod, 2 hake) and Young Cheng, Philadelphia (34 ling, 10 sea bass, 4 blackfish, 2 pollock). Weekend pools went to Hardy Lundy, Patterson NJ (10.5 lb cod) and Ken Biehle, Toms River (12 lb pollock).

The Paramount has been producing good catches of big blackfish on local wrecks. Blackfish catches were recorded by Joe Andrusaitis, Brielle (9 lbs, 7.25 lbs, and 2 lbs) Hugh Cassidy, Mantaloking NJ (8.75 lbs, 3 others, 4 ling) and Robert Clark and son Adam, Wall NJ (limits each to 6 lbs, plus 12 ling to 4 lbs). 

This would have been mediocre fishing at best in the past but that's not bad these days. Of course, I was hoping for a three day warm-up this weekend. Instead, we have the coldest weather since 1994! I think I'll just give up fishing and start coin collecting again....


----------

